

[project Critique] Gift Automation Service - wblackton
http://www.gifthandler.com

======
wblackton
I'm looking for feedback on my latest project: www.gifthandler.com

Elevator Pitch: Receive reminder emails for upcoming events (birthdays,
mother's day ...) which suggest the perfect gift and a personalized message
based on how users described their gift recipients.

What I'm Looking for: Sign up for the service, test us out, sign up in the
"Gift Yourself" section to give us some direction on picking out gifts for
other people. I'm looking for design and usability feedback - I've only begun
building the site over the past few weeks. I love the concept, but understand
it still looks like middle school club's website.

Thanks so much YCombinator readers!

